# Is this normal in your area?



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Okay so I live in northern MN. It is perfectly normal for cars to stop on the road and talk to each other. I mean like one car going one way and another car going the other way. They don't pull over or anything they just stop in the middle of the road and you some how have to go around them :hammer:. I have seen cop cars go around cars parked in the road. 

Does this happen in your neck of teh woods or is a MN thing again?


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

ahahaha its normal in MT  never saw it in denver, sacremento, n i'm pretty sure i'm not gonna see it here in seattle either  ty for reminding me of home tho  hahaha


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thats so funny I am from Texas and now live in Oklahoma, have for like three years now. But had never seen this till yesterday. Of course I honked after I got a look like I was the one being rude I moved as close to the car in front of me and pushed on the horn and didn't let go until they moved. But I thought it was so weird. Even more so that someone mentions it now.lol


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i usually only see it in the hood rat areas


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Yeah one of the blocks I have to come through to get home is pretty rough.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

we see it here too, but then I live in a rural area the type where folks go to church to find out the news of what's happening before it hits the paper and then when folks meets they try to find out who you are related to and if you are related to them.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I have seen it in MD, Long Island, and NJ, it is normal for inconsiderate people to just assume that you can wait for their chat to be over. People will do it at lights too, roll down the window and talk to the next car, or a pedestrian, and then you miss the light. Hubby gets SOOOOOOOOOOOO MAD! My car is super unique, and he is always shouting out the window at people, I worry all the time that i'll have slashed tires lol.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my neighborhood is private, and everyone that lives here does it. folks who live here have no problem waiting but folks who just cut thru and get all impatient, we always make them wait an extra couple of minutes. they do get mad but its our road that we pay for.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Not in my area... People wouldn't dare & heaven forbid if your car blows a head gasket driving down the highway & literally can not move despite the white smoke dumping out a persons tail pipe.

Yeah, no that would drive me nuts - but it would be nice if ppl could be somewhat more friendly.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

The only time I see that around here is if people are doing a quick drug deal. lol


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

It happens here in Tampa but Im an ass so I tell them to move the hell out of the way or I will make them


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Normal in neighborhoods here but if you do it on a main street you'll probably get either physically hit by the person you are stopping or someone will run into you.
I think cops may even write tickets for that or something.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We have that alot around here.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

kg420 said:


> The only time I see that around here is if people are doing a quick drug deal. lol


hahahahahahahahahaha that's what I was thinking but I didn't want to say it,


----------



## rw1736 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ive seen it in west virginia, maryland, and pa. Liable to run into someone somewhere. Mostly in the country though on less traveled roads. But when you go by them they stare at you with a dirty look like you were supposed to wait for them to get done chitchatting. lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

nop because in my area streets goes only one way 
and few of them are only walk street


----------

